# Gas can leaks gas



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Gas expands when it gets hot.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

lower the level of gas in the can. when it expands, it needs to be below ANY opening.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

jklingel said:


> lower the level of gas in the can. when it expands, it needs to be below ANY opening.


It's on the floor currently.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jklingel said:


> lower the level of gas in the can. when it expands, it needs to be below ANY opening.





dinosaur1 said:


> It's on the floor currently.


He means....don't fill it up so full....


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> Gas expands when it gets hot.


What's the best way to avoid it spilling in my case?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> What's the best way to avoid it spilling in my case?


 
to avoid, simply do not fill so full.

if you notice, when empty and filling, five gallons does not bring it up to the level of the cap.

the manufacturer has allowed fr the expansion by giving extra rom in the can for expansion. I suspect when you fill it, there are more than five gallons in the can.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

bbo said:


> to avoid, simply do not fill so full.
> 
> if you notice, when empty and filling, five gallons does not bring it up to the level of the cap.
> 
> the manufacturer has allowed fr the expansion by giving extra rom in the can for expansion. I suspect when you fill it, there are more than five gallons in the can.


I used it a few times so there is less than 5 gallons inside.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I used it a few times so there is less than 5 gallons inside.


Ayuh,... Whatever,... Put only 4 gallons in it then....

Or,...
Throw the can away, 'n buy a Better 1, that don't leak, 'n don't over-fill it...


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm got tires of the piece of crap plastic cans and purchased 2 5 gallon steel Eagle gas cans. A local hardward store had them on sale for $34.99. Not cheap but at least they don't leak and they're American made.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Whatever,... Put only 4 gallons in it then....
> 
> Or,...
> Throw the can away, 'n buy a Better 1, that don't leak, 'n don't over-fill it...


That Moxie logo is tight. It's my favorite beverage.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I assume this thread is a joke and we have all been pranked.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder if the gas is being forced up through the no spill vent tube or even the retracted fill spout in which case it would not matter how full it is if its being forced up from the bottom with heat expansion. I say replace the can.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jim F said:


> I wonder if the gas is being forced up through the no spill vent tube or even the retracted fill spout in which case it would not matter how full it is if its being forced up from the bottom with heat expansion. I say replace the can.


It's coming out from the black cap. Should I get a metal one?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this what you have? 

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10102.html

It has been recalled which means you should get a refund.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

slickracer said:


> That Moxie logo is tight. It's my favorite beverage.


Ayuh,.... I quit drinkin' 'bout 15 years ago,...

Moxie is my favorite "Recreational" drink...

Not only do I *Love* the taste,...
When an unknowin' person grabs 1 outa my cooler, pops the top, 'n tips it to the sky,...
The expression on their face when they tip it back down is,.....


*PriceLess....* :laughing: :thumbsup: :thumbup: 

For some unknown reason, some folks think an orange can is supposed to be orange soda.... :whistling2:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jim F said:


> Is this what you have?
> 
> http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10102.html
> 
> It has been recalled which means you should get a refund.


Mines different


----------

